
Yahoo's secret weapon: the ex-IBMer who worked with Google's founders - Anon84
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2011/apr/26/yahoo-ibm-google-prabhakar-raghavan
======
jeffreymcmanus
Oh, Yahoo would dearly love for its customers and investors to believe that it
actually has a secret weapon.

